# External Filter for a 20 Liter Tank



## KrishP (19 Jan 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I decieded to get back into fishkeeping/aquascaping, I am planning to set a small 20 litre tank and I was if anyone can recomend me a filter for this tank.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Antoni (19 Jan 2014)

Hi mate and welcome back to the hobby.

I am using the Eden 501 on my 20l nano and it is very good. Bought it from amazon for £28


----------



## KrishP (20 Jan 2014)

Antoni said:


> Hi mate and welcome back to the hobby. I am using the Eden 501 on my 20l nano and it is very good. Bought it from amazon for £28


 
Ahh that's one, I just couldn't remember the name of it! Thanks for your help!
One last question could you attach lilly pipes to the end of the Eden's pipes?


----------



## Antoni (20 Jan 2014)

You welcome  
Of course you can attach lily pipes, as long as you find the right size.


----------



## Rob P (21 Jan 2014)

Antoni/Krish, sorry to butt in  I am setting up an ADA Mini M (20l) with Eden 501. It will be a low tech affair probably for a single betta splendens, as such, it doesn't need much in the way of flow.

Do you think the Eden will work happily at a head of say 0.8 metres? As i'm planning on having the unit on the floor under the table/tank, the table is 700mm high and the tank a further 260mm'ish tall. I'm hoping it will work fine...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Antoni/Krish, sorry to butt in  I am setting up an ADA Mini M (20l) with Eden 501. It will be a low tech affair probably for a single betta splendens, as such, it doesn't need much in the way of flow.
> 
> Do you think the Eden will work happily at a head of say 0.8 metres? As i'm planning on having the unit on the floor under the table/tank, the table is 700mm high and the tank a further 260mm'ish tall. I'm hoping it will work fine...



I've seen them units and doubt a 800mm head is achievable.


----------



## Rob P (22 Jan 2014)

How can I stifle the flow for a betta then? Had a proper look last night and plenty of room rear of tank to site the filter, but with no head it will be too powerful i feel. Can I simply put a suitably sized valve on the return and close it off until I get the required low level of flow, or would this damage the pump in the filter?! Idea of largish head was to naturally slow the unit down...


----------



## Antoni (22 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Antoni/Krish, sorry to butt in  I am setting up an ADA Mini M (20l) with Eden 501. It will be a low tech affair probably for a single betta splendens, as such, it doesn't need much in the way of flow.
> 
> Do you think the Eden will work happily at a head of say 0.8 metres? As i'm planning on having the unit on the floor under the table/tank, the table is 700mm high and the tank a further 260mm'ish tall. I'm hoping it will work fine...


 

Hi Rob, I don't think it will work at that height. It is recommended to be at the aquarium level and this is where I keep mine. Probably if you put it a bit lower 15-20 cm it will reduce the flow, but not sure - By the way I have the suspicion that the hoses will not be long enough, . Anyway the flow is not that strong


----------



## Rob P (23 Jan 2014)

Thanks Antoni, connected it up last night for a try (and to check the Mini M ) and all seems fine. I should be able to angle the outlet once hardscape in and create some calm areas, I ran it without the spraybar/plastic nozzle and it seems quite sedate. Nice and quiet too


----------



## KrishP (24 Jan 2014)

Does anyone have the link on where to buy the eden 501?


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2014)

Charterhouse Aquatics has it, but the price is almost twice the price I paid.... also you can find it on Amazon, but the price is the same.


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

APS have similar looking Boyu units which are cheaper.


----------



## KrishP (24 Jan 2014)

It filters 150 liters an hour. Would this be enough for a 20 liter tank?


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

If hi tech probably not lol, sorry, I'd seen they did one that was 150lph but thought there may be others similar with higher output, didn't check first!


----------



## KrishP (24 Jan 2014)

Low tech mine is hopefully going to be with liquid co2 and tropica ferts


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

Wouldn't like to say, the Eden is rated at 300lph but as Antoni suggested it's not that fierce even after trying in my 20 litre earlier this week


----------



## KrishP (24 Jan 2014)

I think Im just going to have to pay the extra and go for an eden...


----------



## Antoni (25 Jan 2014)

Go for the Eden, the boyu is stated at 150l/h but what is the real turn over....
Always better to have stronger one, than weaker.


----------



## KrishP (25 Jan 2014)

Just brought one for £25 it took along time to find a site that sells it at a good price


----------



## Mats A (25 Jan 2014)

Hi. Did you fid any sites that sells this?

Thanx


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Jan 2014)

The head is the difference between the water level in the tank and the height of the return pipe/lily pipe/spray bar. If the return is submersed the head is zero. Having the canister on the floor doesn't matter. Gravity will bring the water in the return pipe up to the tank level even with the filter unplugged, the pump only has to lift it the rest of the way to the end of the outlet pipe.


----------



## KrishP (26 Jan 2014)

Eden Aquarium External Filter Marine tropical Up To 60l

I have never used this site before, so I don't know what they will be like.


----------



## bumcrumb (30 Jan 2014)

sorry to hijack but I too am getting a small volume tank, 16l 12x10x8 but I don't want to go next to the tank with the filter, instead I want it in the kitchen cupboard at the bottom roughly a meter away from the top of the tank to the floor.....would a ehiem 2217 be too powerful even if I can adjust the amount of pressure it produces or will this damage the filter over time??


----------



## Antoni (30 Jan 2014)

Hi mate,

the 2217 is a bit of a overkill for such a small tank and reducing the flow too much will make it noisy and will wear off the impeller. It also affects the cooling of the motor....

Why don't you go for the 2213 which will have planty of flow for this tank? It still will be a bit too powerful though...


----------



## bumcrumb (30 Jan 2014)

the reason I wanted the 2217 is I found a good deal somewhere and hoped I could save a few £££'s lol...


----------



## Henry (30 Jan 2014)

Refer to your other thread,  Bumcrumb. The 2217 will be useful of you intend on upgrading to a larger tank in the future.


----------



## bumcrumb (30 Jan 2014)




----------

